# Linux erstellen; Reconstructor+E17



## -H-T-P- (6. April 2010)

Hallo,
seit kurzen suche ich nach eine Möglichkeit Ubuntu nach meinen Ansprüchen anzupassen und es dann auch wieder auf einem anderen PC installieren zu können. Mit Live-CD wenn es geht.
Jedenfalls habe ich Reconstructor gefunden.

Mein Linux soll als Basis Ubuntu haben ohne Gnome dafür aber Enlightenment (E17) benutzen.
Warum ich denke, dass es mit Reconstructor geht?
Weil OpenGEU anscheinend auch mit Reconstructor eine Live-CD erstellt hat.

Das Problem dabei ist zusätzlich, dass man bei den Projekteigenschaften Gnome,KDE usw einstellen kann, jedoch nicht E17.

Zusätzlich habe ich es auch noch mit den "Ubuntu Customization Kit" probiert, klappt aber auch nicht. Bzw. schlägt immer beim erstellen fehl.


Also wie könnte ich das jetzt machen?


----------

